# Hauppauge WinTV Nova-Ci ohne Bild



## jerrymore (27. Mai 2004)

War gestern bei einem Freund, da er über seine TV-Karte nichts empfangen kann.
D.h. die Sender werden zwar angezeigt und gefunden über den Sendersuchlauf jedoch bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz. 
Habe noch null Erfahrung mit TV-Empfang über PC.
Nach langem rumprobieren und neuinstallieren der neuesten Treiber usw. hat er schlussendlich gesagt, dass er analogen Sat-Empfang hat, die karte (Hauppauge WinTV Nova-Ci) jedoch auf digital ausgelegt ist (so weit ich weiß)
Liege ich da richtig dass das das Problem ist oder müsste es trotzdem gehen?

Was könnte ansonsten das Problem sein?

Vielen Dank, jerrymore


----------



## Brechkraft (27. Mai 2004)

benutzt er einen reciver ?
den braucht er nemlich auf jedenfall !
also ich hab sat anschluss, dafür brauch ich nen reciver & nen TV tuner ...

wenn das nix hilft, dan sollte ers mal mit nem Analo-Digital wandler probiern


----------



## jerrymore (28. Mai 2004)

Denke schon, dass er einen Receiver benutzt. Es hängen 4 Leute an der gleichen Sat-Anlage. Geht das denn ohne?

Was genau wäre denn z.B. so ein analog-digital Wandler? Ich denke, dass es die Lösung wäre. Denn soweit ich mich bis jetzt schlau machen konnte, gibt es anscheinend keine TV-Karte für analogen Sat-Empfang mehr, sondern nur mehr für digitalen. Und aufrüsten ist ihm leider zu teuer (115€ für einen neuen 4-fach LNB)

Oder weiß jemand, welche Karte ich verwenden könnte?

jerrymore


----------

